# Making an AIM Profile Program



## pooperino1990 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, you know when people say something stupid, stating the obvious or something. And you reply saying "Good Job! You want a Cookie????"

Well i want to make a program for AIMprofile.com or my AIM Profile or something that will keep track of "cookies" i give out, in the form of cookie tokens.

Is it possible to make one? One where you have a password to get in, but can be publicly viewed. But you go in, type the SN and click give cookie token?

I am hoping to make one for free, if possible.

Thanks,
pooperino1990

PLEASE REPLY BY EMAIL: [email protected]


----------

